# irland - lough derg



## **bass** (21. August 2009)

hallo,
wollte mal fragen ob irgendjemand hier ein paar infos hat zu diesem see... werde nächstes jahr dorthin fahren... wie siehts mit räuberbestand dort aus, und gabs villeicht irgendwelche topköder die sich dort bewiesen haben???

danke im voraus


----------



## schabau (22. August 2009)

*AW: irland - lough derg*

Hi bass,

da hast Du Dir ja ein ziemlich großes Gewässer ausgesucht. Als "Räuber" beherbergt der See Hecht, Barsch und (wenn man so will) auch Brown Trout.


> .. werde nächstes jahr dorthin fahren...


Wann genau? Die Wahl der Köder, die Angeltiefe und auch die Erfolg versprechenden Gewässerteile ändern sich von Jahreszeit zu Jahreszeit.
Im Frühjahr, kurz nach der Laichzeit, halten sich die Hechte im ganz flachen Wasser, oft in dem mehr oder weniger schmalen Streifen zwischen Ufer und dem Schilf-/Binsengürtel auf. Flach laufende Wobbler/Blinker oder Hechtfliegen an Schwimmschnur bringen hier oft Erfolg.
Im späteren Frühjahr und Frühsommer, wenn die Wassertemperaturen noch nicht zu hoch sind, stehen die Hechte meist entlang der Außenseite der Schilf-/Binsengürtel uns um sowie in den Krautfeldern. Schleppen von großen Wobblern und auch Effzet-Blinkern und natürlich Hechtfliegen an der Sinkschnur sind dann die Wahl der Stunde.
Im Hochsommer verziehen sich die Fische in tiefes Wasser und werden am Seegrund bzw. entlang der Scharkante in Tiefen von 10 und mehr Metern gefangen. Als Köder eignen sich dann stark beschwerte Montagen mit Gummifischen (rot, orange und gelb) oder Outriggersysteme für das Schleppen in größeren Tiefen.
Der Herbst sieht dann die Fische wieder im flacheren Wasser wo Unter- und Überwasserpflanzen wachsen und die "normale" Schleppangelei wieder Fische an den Haken bringt.

Für Barsche eignen sich alle gängigen Methoden vom 3er Mepps bis zur Hegene.

Nicht zu verachten ist auch die Fischerei auf die teilweise kapitalen Brown Trout, die ihren Höhepunkt in der Maifliegenzeit findet. Entweder Schleppen von Kunstködern oder Fliegenfischen insbesondere um die Bacheinmündungen herum sorgen für die ein oder andere Überraschung.

Da die Seeufer weitgehend nicht bzw. schlecht begehbar sind, sollte die Fischerei generell vom Boot aus betrieben werden.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## **bass** (24. August 2009)

*AW: irland - lough derg*

hey,
danke erstmal... boot haben wir schonmal ; ) werden anfang frühjahr dorthin gehen ( februar-märz), denk mir auch dass sie dann noch nah am ufer stehen... glaubs du es wäre besser noch mit etwas kleineren ködern zu angeln? oder sollen wir schon richtige happen präsentieren wollen ausschließlich die grossen hechte fangen, sowie dickbarsch und natürlich die eine oder andere brown trout... aber wie gesagt lieber etwas weniger fangen aber dafür die kapitalen! der see hat ja auch extrem braunes wasser wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe! wie sieht's mit den köderfarben aus? eher gedecktere farben oder solls weh tun bei der farbwahl?

und die barsche eher im tifen an kanten oder glaubst du auch noch eher am uferbereich?


----------



## schabau (24. August 2009)

*AW: irland - lough derg*



> der see hat ja auch extrem braunes wasser wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe!


Das ist richtig! Denn Lough Derg wird durch das Wasser aus zahlreichen umliegenden Hochmooren gespeist.



> .. glaubs du es wäre besser noch mit etwas kleineren ködern zu angeln? oder sollen wir schon richtige happen präsentieren


Das kann man nie mit Bestimmtheit voraussagen. Ausprobieren ist hier die einzige Methode herauszufinden, was die Hechte an diesem Tag nehmen. Ich habe in Irland schon Meterhechte auf 6 cm Gummifischchen und an anderen Tagen auf die 20 cm Fliege oder den Riesenwobbler gefangen.



> werden anfang frühjahr dorthin gehen ( februar-märz)


Die Erfolgschancen und die Standplätze der Hechte im See so früh im Jahr hängen besonders davon ab, wie streng der Winter war und wie hoch die Wassertemperatur bereits ist. Wenn ihr Pech habt, dann trefft ihr die Hechte gerade beim Laichen an.



> wie sieht's mit den köderfarben aus? eher gedecktere farben oder solls weh tun bei der farbwahl?


Barsch- und Forellenmuster gehen in dem braunen Wasser praktisch immer. Aber auch geschwärzte oder sogar schockfarbene Köder (weiß, gelb, orange, neonrot) bringen an manchen Tagen hervorragende Ergebnisse.



> und die barsche eher im tifen an kanten oder glaubst du auch noch eher am uferbereich?


Am besten das Boot vor dem (nicht allzu starken Wind) treiben lassen und mit Gufis in Grundnähe zocken. Irgendwann trefft ihr dann auf einen Barschschwarm oder einen Barschberg. Dann kann man diese gute Stelle mit einer Boje (Plastikflasche am Seil und Stein; nach dem Fischen wieder beseitigen damit diese Montage nicht zufällig bei anderen Booten in die Schraube gerät!) markieren und immer wieder drüber driften. Übrigens habe ich bei dieser Fischerei auch schon des öfteren gute Hechte dran bekommen, deshalb am besten mit einem dünnen aber robusten Stahlvorfach o.ä. angeln.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## cordula (25. August 2009)

*AW: irland - lough derg*

Hallo Bass,

mein Partner und ich waren im September vor 2 Jahren am Lough Dergh. Gewohnt haben wir in Killlaoe im Süden. Da wir dort auch das erste mal waren und unerfahren mit den Möglichkeiten vor Ort, haben wir uns einen Guide für einen Tag genommen. Ich muß sagen das hat sich super ausgezahlt. Durch Zufall sind wir auf Hermann gestoßen , einen ausgewanderten Niederländer , der sehr gut Deutsch spricht und sein Leben nun der Angelei und den Hechten gewidmet hat. Hier mal die Homepage  http://www.fisherman.nl/. Vielleicht hilft sie dir weiter. Wir haben nach dem Tag mit Hermann jedenfalls im Durchschnitt 10 - 14 Hechte in allen Größen gefangen. Natürlich catch & release.
Gruß
Cordula


----------



## **bass** (31. August 2009)

*AW: irland - lough derg*

danke ffür die infos!

@cordula, was waren denn eure erfolgsmethoden auf hecht? und habt ihr eventuell auch schöne barsche gefangen (ü40cm)???


----------



## cordula (7. September 2009)

*AW: irland - lough derg*

Hallo Bass,

sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte, aber ich war ein paar Tage verreist.
Also bei uns haben die meisten Hechte auf die grellgrünen-orangenen Wobbler gebissen.
Auf Barsch haben wir es garnicht versucht.

Gruß
Cordula


----------

